# [SOLVED] Linux i SATA II

## BeteNoire

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem dysku SATA 2. 

Wpadł mi w oko ten dysk ze względu na cenę. Pojemność trochę mała ale powinna wystarczyć, zwłaszcza, że starych WDC ATA-100 nie zamierzam się pozbyć (bo lepiej mieć więcej mniejszych dysków niż jeden wilelki). No i dlatego, że głównie chodzi mi o wydajność plus niewielki dodatek pojemności. Generalnie na pewno nie będzie to coś większego niż 200 GB.

Ale zanim wpakuję w to 300-400 zł chciałbym poznać Wasze opinie co do działania dysków tego standardu w linuksie.

Jeśli chodzi o moje doświadczenia ze standardem ATA to...

Myślę o WDC ponieważ ufam tej marce, jeszcze nigdy nie miałem problemu z Caviarem, a miałem do czynienia dyskami od 120 MB do 120 GB.

Seagaty wsród znajomych okazały się najbardziej zawodne, Samsungów nie znam, a Maxtorów nie lubię.

Standardu SATA nie znam w ogóle, po prostu nie miałem jeszcze okazji   :Wink: 

A jakie są Wasze doświadczenia?Last edited by BeteNoire on Sat Dec 30, 2006 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Może wypowiem się na temat marki. WDC to chyba najgłośniejsze dyski wszechczasów. Swego czasu spędziłem u kumpla, który ma WDC nockę na graniu w samochodówkę i mimo muzyki i ryku silnika (bez przesady, mieszka w bloku i sąsiedzi chcą spać :Wink: ) odgłos dysku mnie bardzo wkurzał. Zwłaszcza, że wydaje niskie dźwięki. Dysk jego to jakiś SATAn 120 gigowy, także żaden staroć. Samsunga mam w kompie obok i chodzi tylko po wykonaniu badblocks. W przeciwnym wypadku (po sformatowaniu) zawiesza się przy próbie zainstalowaniu dowolnego systemu operacyjnego. Jest to dość stary Samsung, którego brałem swego czasu na dyskoteki szkolne, więc go trochę wytrząsłem, ale np. Seagate (poprzednio 40GB, teraz 80GB) ma bardzo dużą odporność na wstrząsy (nie w czasie pracy!!) i jest baaaardzo cichy (25dB, przy czym generuje wysokie dźwięki, które nie roznoszą się po obudowie). Podsumowując polecam Seagate'y a do WDC oprócz hałasu nic nie mam. (Nie znam nikogo komu by się Seagate zepsuł  :Wink: ).

----------

## arsen

Ja osobiście chwale sobie maxtory, dla mnie bardzo dobre dysku, WD są dobre też, a zwłaszcza seria raptor  :Smile: , co do interfejsu sata, działa to elegancko, libata od jakiegoś już czasu to bardzo dobry sterownik, znacznie nowocześniejszy niż sterownik sterego typu ata. Tylko że podobno póki co sata2 działają jak sata.

Wracając do dysków seagate, nie skusił bym się w dzisiejszych czasach na ta marke, ja osobiście znam mase przypadków powrotów tych dysków do serwisów, wystarczy przejzeć np. komentarze dla seagatów na komputronik.pl

----------

## Gabrys

Jestem miłośnikiem marki Seagate i dopóki mi się nie zepsuje dysk, to nim zostanę  :Smile: , ale jedno trzeba Seagate'om przynać. Są niesamowicie ładne. Moja poprzednia 40 była idealna. Cała w metalu (jak znajdę gdzieś to wrzucę fotę). Wyglądała jak wyjęta z rosyjskiego czołgu. To budzi zaufanie W samsungu cały dół odkryty i elektronika na wierzchu, aż się prosi, żeby się przejechać śrubokrętem  :Wink: .

I właśnie mi na google'u mignęło, że Seagate kupił Maxtora  :Wink: .

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/files/thumbs/t_226.jpg i dokładnie tak samo wyglądał od spodu, tylko nie miał naklejki.

muchar edit: zlaczone dwa posty.

----------

## BeteNoire

To chyba Maxtory są jak z ruskiego czołgu   :Laughing:  Siermiężne i odlane z jednego dużego kawałka metalu, wyglądają jak z żeliwa  :Wink:  Fakt, że Seagate dba o obudowę, ale jak się przekonałem nie musi to iść w parze z niezawodnością  :Wink: 

A co do głośności... Wg mnie komp ma trochę szumieć i buczeć  :Wink:  Zwłaszcza, że w swoim najbardziej słyszę... wiatrak zasilacza, no i buczenie od wibracji spowodowanych przez dyski.Last edited by BeteNoire on Fri Jan 06, 2006 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Ja mam troszkę inne zdanie o roli kompa  :Wink: . Zwłaszcza, że śpię z kompem  :Wink: . Po wymianie zasilacza (bo był za głośny) najgłośniejszym elementem komputera jest wiatrak od procesora (właśnie pracuję nad jego wyciszeniem  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## Belliash

Nie widac roznicy miedzy SATA/150 a SATA/300.

Ja mam Seagate SATA podlaczonego pd kontroler SATA II i go sobie chwale.

1 raz widze, by dysk nie odczytywal, a zapisywal, podczas kopiowania z innego HDD ~40MB/s.

Vivat NCQ.

BTW. na tym benchmarku pisza bzdury w specyfikacji sprzetu. Transfer max zewnetrzny to nie 300MB/s. 300MBit/s to przepustowosc szyny SATA II. A Dysk max ma ~65MB/s - podobnie jak dyski SATA I. A czy to wykorzystasz czy nie to inna bajka. Bo mi czyta max ~55MB/s a zapisuje ~40MB/s.

A zeby bylo ciekawiej: Dyski SATA/150 maja czas dostepowy ~8.5ms, a SATA/300 ~10.5ms  :Wink: 

----------

## shadoww

Co do Maxtrów to firma ta została przejęta przez Seagate i niedługo nie będzie już dysków Maxtor.  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

Ja obecnie mam WD Caviar SE 120 GB 8MB cache ATA/100 i żałuję że nie wziąłem SATA, parę złotych bym tylko dopłacił.   :Mad:  Wcześniej miałem zawsze Seagate'y i jeden mi padł i wg mnie trochę głośniej chodziły niż mój obecny. Jak wam dyski za głośno chodzą, to polecam gumowe wyciszacze, mniej drgań przechodzi na obudowę. Sam nie używam, ale wiem że się sprawdza.

----------

## tomekb

Ja miałem do czynienia generalnie tylko z Seagatem i Samsungiem. I oto moje opinie:

1. Seagate jeszcze mnie nie zawiódł, moja 5-letnia 40 mimo intensywnego eksploatowania pracuje prawie jak nówka. Chociaż słyszałem, że z tymi nowymi może być różnie, zależy jak się trafi.

2.Samsung - złom, u moich znajomych i w rodzinie siadały z nie wiem jakiej już przyczyny. Sam do dziś głupio się czuje, że odradziłem kuzynowi kupna dysku tej firmy, bo mu się zchrzanił zaraz po skończeniu się okresu gwarancyjnego  :Mad: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Gnębi mnie teraz sprawa obsługi tego standardu przez już przeze mnie posiadany sprzęt. Moja mobo to:

```
product: MS-6590

    vendor: MSI

    version: 2.0
```

inaczej: MSI KT6 Delta.

Kupując ją cieszyłem się, że wybrałem przyszłościowo i że przyjdzie dzień kiedy włączę w BIOSie kontroler SATA i z niego skorzystam. Dziś go włączyłem i widzę coś takiego:

```
lspci|grep SATA

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
```

z czego by wynikało, że to jest kontroler SATA dla RAID a nie SATA IDE.

Czy ktoś kto ma płytę MSI z podobnymi czipami na pokładzie może potwierdzić albo zaprzeczyć, że nadaje się ona do obsługi pojedynczych dysków?

----------

## Ratman

Jest to kontroler SATA z opcją RAID - albo używasz RAID, albo traktujesz kontroler jakby tej funkcji nie miał.

Do używania RAID nikt nie zmusza, to opcja

----------

## evilav

Ja uzywam WD 80GB SATAII nie mam z nim żadnych problemów. Nie s łysze nawet jak pracuje. Najgłośniejsze u mnie w kompie to zasilacz i wiatrak od procka(jak go wyciszyć??)

----------

## BeteNoire

Ale co ma głośność dysków do Linuksa?

W tym wątku chodziło mi o obsługę tego standardu i sens zakupu dysku SATA II do mojego kompa. Zaznaczę, że (póki co) nie zamierzam modernizować nic prócz dysku i ponawiam pytanie o zgodność SATA II z czipami KT6 Delta.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

(...)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Zakupiłem WDC WD2000JS-00MHB0 SATA II i ustawiłem w jedynym obsługiwanym przez mój czipset trybie - SATA.

Zastanawia mnie dlaczego nie można mu włączyć 32 bit IO_support.

```
hdparm  /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 24321/255/63, sectors = 390721968, start = 0
```

```
hdparm -c1 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1

 HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
```

Mam też problem z odczytem temperatury przez hddtemp. Ciągle się pluje, że nie ma dysku w bazie danych mimo iż dodaję go do /etc/hddtemp.db. A temperaturę odczytuje raczej zawyżoną:

```
hddtemp /dev/sda

WARNING: Drive /dev/sda doesn't appear in the database of supported drives

(...)

/dev/sda: WDC WD2000JS-00MHB0:  60°C or °F
```

Wy też tak macie?

I jeszcze jedna rzecz, która mnie martwi:

```
smartctl -d ata -H /dev/sda

(...)

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

Please note the following marginal Attributes:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

190 Unknown_Attribute       0x0022   042   026   045    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 58
```

Czy to bardzo źle? Czy wobec tego radzicie mi wymienić ten dysk na PATA? (mam umowę ze sprzedawcą, że wymieni mi w ciągu dzisiejszego dnia).

Ten atrybut 190 pojawia się również w wyjściu hddtemp -debug i ma tą samą wartość co raportowana (wg mnie nieprawdziwie) temperatura.

```
190 Unknown_Attribute       0x0022   041   026   045    Old_age   Always   FAILING_NOW 59

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   091   076   000    Old_age   Always       -       59
```

```
hddtemp --debug /dev/sda

(...)

field(190)       = 58

field(194)       = 58
```

*Do moderatora: nie edytowałem poprzedniego postu, żeby wątek się uaktualnił.

----------

## Belliash

```
[root]::[PECET]/# hdparm -tT /dev/hda /dev/sda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2944 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1471.49 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.04 seconds =  51.36 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2920 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1458.03 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.04 seconds =  55.87 MB/sec

[root]::[PECET]/# hddtemp /dev/hda /dev/sda

/dev/hda: SAMSUNG SP0411N: 14Â°C

/dev/sda: ST380817AS: 26Â°C
```

Dysk SerialATA/150 podlaczony pod kontroler nForce4 SATA/300.

----------

## BeteNoire

rafkup, albo masz mróz w domu albo Ci hddtemp źle pokazuje   :Laughing: 

----------

## Belliash

Noo kurde, komp chodzi od rana bez przerwy:

```
[root]::[PECET]/# hddtemp /dev/hda

/dev/hda: SAMSUNG SP0411N: 25Â°C

[root]::[PECET]/# hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: ST380817AS: 34Â°C
```

Dyski nie sa zbyt cieple.

Bude mam otwarta  :Razz: 

----------

